# Name a movie that you found unwatchable.



## Havarti (Aug 17, 2006)

Not a movie that was stupid, boring, or just plain bad, but something that you *had* to stop watching.

Mine is a movie called Gummo. And I watched Gigli!


----------



## elle camino (Aug 17, 2006)

hahah, gummo is my all time favorite movie. 
honestly i was obsessed for a while, in my early twenties. i found out the guy who played tummler was a real kid from a shitty suburb of seattle that harmony korine (the writer and director) saw on a talk show about juvinile delinquent glue sniffers and cast for the part, and i was determined to find him for some reason. i gave up eventually, but yeah. i love love love that film. 
not that you're not entitled to your opinion, but i find that a lot of people approach gummo in the wrong way, expecting a story or a narrative or character development. it's best to view it as more of an art installation - a collection of images and sounds and very brief vignettes with a common (and in my opinion very powerful) theme. i think it's an astonishingly moving piece of work.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

Anything with Patrick Swayze in it...


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 17, 2006)

Nothing But Trouble.

worst movie I've ever seen. I just had to get as far away from it as I could.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm still sad that it was the case, but the first and only theater-viewed movie I've fallen asleep during was Team America. 

I so _wanted _to love it. I adore the other stuff they do. It was just a 5 minute joke in a 100 minute package.


----------



## steely (Aug 17, 2006)

Desperately Seeking Susan

I actually got up and left the theater.


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 17, 2006)

Dude wheres my car? I rented it but only made it though about 20 minutes of it before shutting it off.


As for being in the theater the only movie I wanted to walk out of was The Phantom Menace. It was good then Jar Jar entered the movie and I wanted to cry that Luca$ just created the most hated character and put him smack dab in the middle of my beloved Star Wars. But I didn't leave and the movie ended up being good for the most part but I swear if I could edit my own version with out Jar Jar I so would.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

Havarti said:


> Not a movie that was stupid, boring, or just plain bad, but something that you *had* to stop watching.
> 
> Mine is a movie called Gummo. And I watched Gigli!



Aw man, I liked Gummo. 
I couldn't watch "Drop Zone." Bleh! 
We almost walked out of "Derailed" but I stayed to finish my popcorn at least.​


----------



## Mellie (Aug 17, 2006)

My husband and I didn't own a car, had to travel everywhere by bus, AND he was going through chemo at the time. We decided to stop and rent some movies (it was along the bus route) after a chemo session. One of the movies was (gags) Super Troopers.
We finally got home, put the movie in, watched about 10 minutes of it, and, as tired as the poor man was, we got back on the bus to take the movie back and get a refund! LMAO:shocked:


----------



## CitizenKabuto (Aug 17, 2006)

_Cannibal Holocaust_ I finished but needed a shower afterwards 

But with out a doubt it was _Salo:The 120 Days of Sodom_ by Pier Paolo Pasolini 

It was shown during a Film class of my mine half the class was throwing up the other half left truly a wrecthed piece of film. (Sidenote the director was murdered shortly after it's release)


----------



## moonvine (Aug 17, 2006)

Zoolander. Blue Velvet.


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2006)

"Jingle All The Way." I rarely walk out on a movie. After all, I pays my money, I sees the film. But that one was so bad, so annoying, I left after about 20 minutes. Gladly.


----------



## eightyseven (Aug 17, 2006)

I fell asleep during, woke up, and then left the first _Lord of the Rings_ movie.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 17, 2006)

The only movie I've ever walked out of, because of boredom was _Hope Floats_. Now I did take a video back several months ago, demanding my money back, because of the offensive content. And it was _Bad Santa_. 

There are several that I see advertised everyday that look dumb. To me, it's no wonder Hollywood is becoming bankrupt; even if they'd like to pin it on piracy.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> "Jingle All The Way." I rarely walk out on a movie. After all, I pays my money, I sees the film. But that one was so bad, so annoying, I left after about 20 minutes. Gladly.




You know when this happens, you can ask for your money back. Just FWIW!!


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

"Istar"...............OMG, worst movie in the world. I LOVE Dustin Hoffman....but even HE stunk in that one!

AGH! Bad Istar Memories....ZZZZZZZZZZZzzz,
Kara


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 17, 2006)

I figure I shall be spanked for this by someone, but I couldn't stomach _American Psycho._ I know, I'm a wuss.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 17, 2006)

Mellie said:


> My husband and I didn't own a car, had to travel everywhere by bus, AND he was going through chemo at the time. We decided to stop and rent some movies (it was along the bus route) after a chemo session. One of the movies was (gags) Super Troopers.
> We finally got home, put the movie in, watched about 10 minutes of it, and, as tired as the poor man was, we got back on the bus to take the movie back and get a refund! LMAO:shocked:




NOOOOOOOO, I LOVED SUPERTROOPERS! Oh, gosh. Did we LAUGH!!! It is so funny to me. LOVED that movie. 


I have to apologize to Sarah (Lucky), but I can't watch Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 17, 2006)

Hmm, anything with John Revolting in it, anything with Bruswillis in it (except 6th sense), Zoolander, any of the Friday 13th movies, any of the Halloween movies and I am sure I can come up with a few more that were so bad they have been repressed in my memory for now..

Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 17, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Hmm, anything with John Revolting in it, anything with Bruswillis in it (except 6th sense), Zoolander, any of the Friday 13th movies, any of the Halloween movies and I am sure I can come up with a few more that were so bad they have been repressed in my memory for now..
> 
> Dave



*Gulp* ZOOLANDER?? I love Zoolander. It's one of those movies that gets funnier each time you watch it. Maybe you just need to watch again, Dave? 

"Hansel.. he's so _HOT_ right now..."


----------



## love dubh (Aug 17, 2006)

I couldn't stand Zoolander. I was those two hours of my life back.

"Requiem For A Dream" is an INTENSE movie. I almost couldn't sit through it, but I did. Having read the book, which was more cruel than the movie, made me do it. I HAD to watch this.

I then spread the Requiem love to all my friends, who promptly thanked me for traumatizing them for life.

I love Requiem. I love movies of that sort.


----------



## Jane (Aug 17, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Zoolander. Blue Velvet.


I love Blue Velvet.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Aug 17, 2006)

*Even Cowgirls get the Blues* - the Uma Thurman rendition of Tom Robbins.
Cowflops, complete and utter cowflops. And yes, I read the book. We walked out after 40 excrutiating minutes.

AND - 

That insane or is that inane? piece of time travel tripe that won a Sundance award, *PRIMER* (alternate title, 2 Computer Geeks in a Self Storage Unit)
I'd rather go to the dentist than sit through this one again.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I fell asleep during, woke up, and then left the first _Lord of the Rings_ movie.



We just stopped being friends. I'm sorry. I hope to forgive you one day.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

And everyone else, Zoolander is one of my favorite movies. You guys just don't _get_ it.

Just one thought of the gas station scene and I'm in stitches for hours. Man.


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And everyone else, Zoolander is one of my favorite movies. You guys just don't _get_ it.
> 
> Just one thought of the gas station scene and I'm in stitches for hours. Man.


 
My daughter does a perfect imitation of Zoolander's "Blue Steele"...or is it "Le Tigre"? 







Always makes me melt, even when thoroughly pissed off at her.


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 17, 2006)

For me its a toss up between the lung cancer surgery I had and watching Zoolander...

Dave


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 17, 2006)

Bride of Chucky.

Worst.Date.Movie.Ever.


----------



## fatkid420 (Aug 17, 2006)

Big Money Hustlas, movie made by the Insane Clown Posse, I couldnt watch more then 15 min befor I had to turn it off.


----------



## Jane (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> And everyone else, Zoolander is one of my favorite movies. You guys just don't _get_ it.
> 
> Just one thought of the gas station scene and I'm in stitches for hours. Man.


People don't necessarily have the same sense of humor.

Most unfunny movie I've ever seen? A Fish Called Wanda
You can say I don't get it. I get it. It's just not funny.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 17, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> I couldn't stand Zoolander. I was those two hours of my life back.
> 
> "Requiem For A Dream" is an INTENSE movie. I almost couldn't sit through it, but I did. Having read the book, which was more cruel than the movie, made me do it. I HAD to watch this.
> 
> ...



Yay! You rock! Someone who can admit that it was waaay hard to watch (you're right, the book was much crueler) and STILL make their friends watch it deserves a cookie.

Trivia: You know the scene where Tyrone is stirring those grody mashed potatoes? Hubert Selby Jr. is actually the guard yelling at him. I just discovered that recently. Cool huh?  

Hey! "Blue Velvet" is a classic, man, a classic. ​


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think I've ever actually found a movie truly unwatchable, but now that you've reminded me of Dude Where's my Car and (sorry AFG) Zoolander, I just want to forget them again. The third Austin Powers movie was pretty rank too. I also didn't like Mars Attacks, but I think I'd appreciate it more now... maybe.


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh, I forgot about those damned Austin Powers movies. I made it maybe 20 or so minutes into the first movie hoping it would get better as it went along - it didn't. Never bothered trying to watch the sequels....


Dave


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 17, 2006)

The Master of Disguise.

A friend and I went to kill some time. TMoD was one of the movies playing at the time we arrived at the theater so we bought tickets. We each wanted to leave RIGHT AWAY, but each of us didn't want to be the first to walk. Finally, we walked out, but it was a half hour into the movie so management would not refund our money.  

BTW - I loved Zoolander and Requiem for a Dream. (Lived in NYC for ten years.)


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 17, 2006)

I've walked out of or turned off enough movies to open a video store but the first one you always remember...

_It was 1973 and my friend Leo and I went to see, the re-make of Lost Horizion. I was almost 9 and even at that tender age I knew that movie blew dead goats. I only vaguely remember what it's about, so scarred was I and I've never had the opportunity, that I can remember, to re-appraise it or whether I'd even been able to sit through it now in my mid-40's. It was that fuckin' bad!_


----------



## lemmink (Aug 17, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> *Gulp* ZOOLANDER?? I love Zoolander. It's one of those movies that gets funnier each time you watch it. Maybe you just need to watch again, Dave?
> 
> "Hansel.. he's so _HOT_ right now..."



Oh my goodness, I *love* that movie. Then again, I also really really liked Gigli (yes, shame on me) except for the drawn out, uber-boring ending.

I walked out of Big Fish. Ishtar equally was unwatchable.


----------



## lemmink (Aug 17, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Bride of Chucky.
> 
> Worst.Date.Movie.Ever.



Worse movie I've ever seen on a date was 'John Wayne Bobbitt: UNCUT'. The guy I was semi-seeing at the time got it because he thought it would be kind of porny yet groovy and would set the scene for later shinnanegans. 

Boy was he wrong.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 17, 2006)

Ericthonius said:


> I've walked out of or turned off enough movies to open a video store but the first one you always remember...
> 
> _It was 1973 and my friend Leo and I went to see, the re-make of Lost Horizion. I was almost 9 and even at that tender age I knew that movie blew dead goats. I only vaguely remember what it's about, so scarred was I and I've never had the opportunity, that I can remember, to re-appraise it or whether I'd even been able to sit through it now in my mid-40's. It was that fuckin' bad!_



*shocked*... how could you NOT love the dance-stylings of Bobby Van??


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> I figure I shall be spanked for this by someone, but I couldn't stomach _American Psycho._ I know, I'm a wuss.




Then I am a wuss, too....Joyjoy! Made me a bit sick in the tummy watching it!
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Aug 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> People don't necessarily have the same sense of humor.
> 
> Most unfunny movie I've ever seen? A Fish Called Wanda
> You can say I don't get it. I get it. It's just not funny.



JANE! Say it isn't so!!!!!

I LOVE "A Fish Called Wanda" and laughed until I cried!

I think this is just about the only time EVER that I disagree with ya! LOL!
Still love ya, Kara


----------



## AnnMarie (Aug 17, 2006)

Tank .


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 17, 2006)

*Moulin Rouge *runs off and cries**


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Moulin Rouge *runs off and cries**



Wait, don't leave. I have to know. Did you run off and cry because you thought the movie was bad? Or because it was so touching?  


(I liked it. But as is shown earlier, I liked/loved Zoolander).


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 17, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Wait, don't leave. I have to know. Did you run off and cry because you thought the movie was bad? Or because it was so touching?
> 
> 
> (I liked it. But as is shown earlier, I liked/loved Zoolander).



*Now I love Zoolander. But, there is just something about Moulin Rouge that makes me cringe everytime I mention it. 
Perhaps it because of the poor singing. Or maybe it was the over-dramatic acting. No wait, it was... oh I dunno... I just know I can't stand it. *


----------



## activistfatgirl (Aug 17, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Now I love Zoolander. But, there is just something about Moulin Rouge that makes me cringe everytime I mention it.
> Perhaps it because of the poor singing. Or maybe it was the over-dramatic acting. No wait, it was... oh I dunno... I just know I can't stand it. *



But she dies of consumption!!! Wouldn't you be over-dramatic???

Ok, I hear ya. Good points.


----------



## YoFlaco (Aug 17, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I'm still sad that it was the case, but the first and only theater-viewed movie I've fallen asleep during was Team America.
> 
> I so _wanted _to love it. I adore the other stuff they do. It was just a 5 minute joke in a 100 minute package.



*Durka durka Jihad?*


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 17, 2006)

Movies have been mentioned, that I liked: *Zoolander*, *Requiem For A Dream*, and *Lord Of The Rings*. *Requiem For A Dream*, to me, is an inspriational film. A true masterpiece in my eyes.

The only movie that comes to mind that I could not sit through was *A Mighty Wind*. Horrible.................._Horrible_...........


----------



## mossystate (Aug 17, 2006)

I so agree with ThatFatGirl..Patrick S....eeeeeek...those close set eyes..like you expect just a loud squeal to come from him every time he opens his mouth.

I lost a bet and was forced..yes..duct tape and a chair was involved...forced to watch one of the 33 LOTR movies..holy mother of bloated fantasy movies.But then, I am really fucked up,I lost ANOTHER bet and had to watch Aliens Vs Predators.My roomie left to go to sleep and I actually stayed up to see how it ended..wow.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 17, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> The only movie that comes to mind that I could not sit through was *A Mighty Wind*. Horrible.................._Horrible_...........


Oh..I agree!...I tried..i wanted to like it..I did..but...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 17, 2006)

mossystate said:


> Oh..I agree!...I tried..i wanted to like it..I did..but...zzzzzzzzzz


Hmm...I liked it.

But then, I've met people like this in real life. Comes with bein' a folkie, I guess.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 17, 2006)

Robin Hood: Men in Tights. I so wanted to be cracked up and I so wasn't.

Also I try to avoid all movies with Ben Stiller, though I've been dragged to There's Something About Mary and Mystery Men and a couple others--very unwillingly. I'm always let down. The man has never ever made me laugh. I do, however, make an exception for Keeping the Faith. Ben Stiller never made me laugh in it, but I <3 Anne Bancroft and Brian George's character did crack me up.


----------



## Jane (Aug 17, 2006)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> JANE! Say it isn't so!!!!!
> 
> I LOVE "A Fish Called Wanda" and laughed until I cried!
> 
> ...


Different tastes is probably the reason they make more than one move.

Imagine if everyone liked all musicals all the time....wait, no, don't.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Aug 17, 2006)

YoFlaco said:


> *Now I love Zoolander. But, there is just something about Moulin Rouge that makes me cringe everytime I mention it.
> Perhaps it because of the poor singing. Or maybe it was the over-dramatic acting. No wait, it was... oh I dunno... I just know I can't stand it. *



I liked Moulin Rouge- but I think mostly because it was written/directed like an opera. Yes weak singing, but high points for craftsmanship and originality. Even I squirmed through the Like a Virgin number, though. Erk.

I also liked A Mighty Wind, and A Fish Called Wanda is One of my favorites. 

I definitely have high standards, but I almost always feel that I need to see the whole movie to judge it fairly. But even as a little kid, who only got to go to the movies as an infrequent special treat, I knew when to flee. The one and only movie that caused me to walk, no- gallop, out of the theatre was Howard the Duck. It was too embarrassing to even sit there and endure it.

If you remember it, I'm sorry for bringing it up.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anything with Patrick Swayze in it...


OUCH!

Not even _Dirty Dancing_, _Ghost_, _Red Dawn_, or _Roadhouse_? Ok, the last one is kind of iffy, but still.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2006)

QuasimodoQT said:


> I liked Moulin Rouge- but I think mostly because it was written/directed like an opera. Yes weak singing, but high points for craftsmanship and originality. Even I squirmed through the Like a Virgin number, though. Erk.
> 
> I also liked A Mighty Wind, and A Fish Called Wanda is One of my favorites.
> 
> ...


the thing about that duck movie is that I actually like Lea Thompson. And that stupid song from it gets stuck in my head.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 18, 2006)

Guess I'm lucky. I've not seen a single movie named on this thread, except "Blue Velvet" (which I liked a lot) and the two named below. I'm really selective tho (even tho I love good trashy trash as much as anyone) and have hardly seen ANY movies in almost 3 years now 'cos I never go out and my ex got the DVD player.



Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> "Istar"...............OMG, worst movie in the world. I LOVE Dustin Hoffman....but even HE stunk in that one!
> AGH! Bad Istar Memories....ZZZZZZZZZZZzzz,
> Kara



Yeah Ishtar was the worst! I thought it was SO excruciatingly bad however that I was laughing in disbelief the whole time....I mean, you're watching them piss away MILLIONS of $...those were all real camels and the crowd scenes are real actors....the actors look TERRIFIED 'cos they know this is the worst movie ever made.....I've NEVER found Chevy Chase funny btw...but I didn't see "Caddyshack" which people say is his best.



Jane said:


> People don't necessarily have the same sense of humor.
> Most unfunny movie I've ever seen? A Fish Called Wanda
> You can say I don't get it. I get it. It's just not funny.



Yeah, that's weird, I liked that movie a lot. John Cleese is one of my faves. The essence of uptightness. My favorite part is when the family comes home unexpectedly from vacation to find him dancing nude with the underwear or lingerie on his head or whatever! :doh:  Love ya tho, Jane!


----------



## swordchick (Aug 18, 2006)

*the second Scooby Doo movie*


----------



## Jane (Aug 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Yeah, that's weird, I liked that movie a lot. John Cleese is one of my faves. The essence of uptightness. My favorite part is when the family comes home unexpectedly from vacation to find him dancing nude with the underwear or lingerie on his head or whatever! :doh:  Love ya tho, Jane!


I knew I was risking a lot by admitting my lack of love for A Fish Called Wanda. Probably should have been on the confessions thread. But there are more of us out there than you realize, yes there are.


----------



## RVGleason (Aug 18, 2006)

Rosalee Goes Shopping, (I believe that's the title) which starred the actress who played the lead in Sugar Baby (remade as Baby Cakes with Ricki Lake). Me and my girlfriend at the time sat through the first 15-20 minutes of the movie, and then we walked out. It was a quirky movie, but too quirky for us.

RV :eat1:


----------



## MoonGoddess (Aug 18, 2006)

_Battlefield Earth. What a piece of rotting meat that was..._


----------



## Falling Boy (Aug 18, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Anything with Patrick Swayze in it...




Hey Donnie Darko rocked!!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll sit through anything - even total crap (total crap can be more fascinating than mediocrity because seeing how something doesn't work can be instructive all by itself). Only film I ever walked out on was one I probably would've stayed to complete, but the people I was with were so vociferous about their desire to leave, that I wussed out and went with 'em. (The movie in question: _The Man Who Loved Cat Dancing._) There are some movies I won't bother going to see since I know they won't be to my tastes, of course. Most historical epics leave me cold: sat through _Braveheart_, for instance, and the experience, as much as anything, kept me from rushing out to see _Passion of the Christ_ ...


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah its a toss up...Istar or Zoolander.....

Although I know there's a lot more I can't think of. 

You know some times my kids movies sort of surprise me that I think they are gonna be sooo awful and they are really cute..and sometimes actually funny...like racing stripes..lol...I can actually sit there and watch it...anyways..sorry off topic..


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

This one is hard for me since for the most part I don't watch many movies...in most cases I've not even seen the ones considered classics.

Having said that, I can not stand anything with Pauly Shore. No idea why, but he is one who just rubs me the wrong way. I used to be the same way with Dabney Coleman and Steve Martin, but not so much any more.

Now comes the one that I always catch a lot of flack for....drum roll, please....Napoleon Dynamite. I sat through that entire movie, and when it was over, I was mad at myself for having done so.


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think Napaloen Dynamite is one of those films you have to have grown up in the 70's or 80's to appreciate. Also the more I watch it the funnier it gets..I dunno why.


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I think Napaloen Dynamite is one of those films you have to have grown up in the 70's or 80's to appreciate. Also the more I watch it the funnier it gets..I dunno why.



Well for what ever it's worth, I graduated in 75. To me, it's not funny...just stupid and pointless. But everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> I knew I was risking a lot by admitting my lack of love for A Fish Called Wanda. Probably should have been on the confessions thread. But there are more of us out there than you realize, yes there are.



Do you have meetings and stuff?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2006)

Awww...c'mon! I can only list ONE movie?

There are many I literally had to quit watching:

THE SAINT with Val Kilmer. I loved the Roger Moore version but absolutely couldn't stand this movie.

MONSTER'S BALL...easily the most overrated and depressing piece of crap I've ever seen. I managed about 45 minutes and gave up on it. This movie won Oscars, which baffles me to this day.


Well...I'm a little busy now, so I'll just share these two.


Oh wait! I recently rented this wretched piece of garbage from Blockbuster.

It had "Cannibal" as part of the title and billed itself as the "inspiration" for THE HILLS HAVE EYES (a movie I liked).

It wasn't "Cannibal Holocaust", I just hated this movie so much that I've forgotten the rest of the title. It seemed to be a new Independent horror of some kind from Australia I think.

Anyway, it starred a cast of nobodies and the usual plot: Pretty, young, stupid people isolate themselves in the middle of nowhere to have sex and a cannibal clan munches on them.

I managed to watch a half hour of the stupid people getting munched on and that's all I could take...atrocious acting, minimal dialogue...just scene after scene of munching and grunting.

Man o man this movie was bad! Anyway, I gave up and took it back to Blockbuster.


So there are three movies I literally couldn't watch more of.


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Well for what ever it's worth, I graduated in 75. To me, it's not funny...just stupid and pointless. But everyone is entitled to their opinions.




Oh yeah, Napoleon Dynamite!

Can someone tell me why this movie is so popular?

I graduated High School in '84 and college in '88 and grad school in '92. 

The movie has bad acting, isn't funny and no plot. I watched it all but it was a struggle.


Dennis


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh geez, I just remembered two...unfortunately. I was hoping I'd buried them.

"Saw" and "Hostel" :doh: 

What the %$#* was I smoking to even THINK of _paying_ to see those movies? Obviously something not potent enough to actually enjoy them.

Both of them = MAJOR crapfests.​


----------



## Jane (Aug 18, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Do you have meetings and stuff?


Yes. Late at night...by the full moon.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 18, 2006)

Saw was a major let down, but I managed to finish it. It taught me not to bother with Hostel tho.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oh geez, I just remembered two...unfortunately. I was hoping I'd buried them.
> 
> "Saw" and "Hostel" :doh:
> 
> ...



I have to disagree with you on _Saw_. I found it to be rather frightening, and the twists were, I thought, mind-blowing.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 18, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oh geez, I just remembered two...unfortunately. I was hoping I'd buried them.
> 
> "Saw" and "Hostel" :doh:
> 
> ...



I watched Hostel, a few weeks back...OY!!!!!!...boring as all snot for the first half or more..then nothing but blood....the only thing that gave me goosebumps was the idea of places like that really existing(and I know they do..maybe not looking exactly like that)...I was not smoking anything..I have no excuse!!!


----------



## NYEmtEsq (Aug 18, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I think Napaloen Dynamite is one of those films you have to have grown up in the 70's or 80's to appreciate. Also the more I watch it the funnier it gets..I dunno why.



I grew up during that time, and it still sucked. That was 90 minutes of my life I'll never get back. It's a close tie with Freddy Got Fingered.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Aug 18, 2006)

soul plane, I knew it was going to be bad and stereotypical but, I thought it would be a sill comedy like Bill and Ted or Fridays, WRONG! This thing was more terrible than terrible.


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 18, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Oh yeah, Napoleon Dynamite!
> 
> Can someone tell me why this movie is so popular?
> 
> ...



Maybe for the same reason those Austin Powers movies are so well liked but for the life of me I can't figure it out...

Dave


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 18, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Maybe for the same reason those Austin Powers movies are so well liked but for the life of me I can't figure it out...
> 
> Dave



I liked the first one, but all the people parroting the movie ruined it after a while.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, the first movie was an amusing idea...cranking out two more progressively weaker sequels was a bit much.


Dennis


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2006)

My thoughts on DONNIE DARKO?

I watched the whole thing and I still don't get it?


BLUE VELVET is a favorite of mine, though.


I liked SAW, HOSTEL made me go "ewwww!", SAW II was okay.



Dennis


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 18, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> My thoughts on DONNIE DARKO?
> 
> I watched the whole thing and I still don't get it?



It's like... Well, I could try to explain it, but I'm bad at those sorts of things. If you look it up on google and find the official website, however, it has all the stuff that the book in the movie talks about. That helps a lot. Well, that and having someone explain some of it to you.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, but I watch movies to be entertained.

Going to a website is too much effort when I really don't care very much in the first place.

I watched to see what all the hype was about and I didn't see anything that interested me.



Dennis


----------



## HappyFatChick (Aug 18, 2006)

Gigli. I tried. I really tried. I wanted to like it because I like JLo. I tried twice. Both times I had to shut it off. I was zoned out.

BattleField Earth. Same thing. I tried to like it to prove the critics wrong but OMG it sucked!

And this one I tried 3 times. I really wanted to like 'How Stella Got Her Groove Back'. I just couldn't get into it. I fell asleep all 3 times...


----------



## Tooz (Aug 18, 2006)

ShakenBakeSharleen said:


> NOOOOOOOO, I LOVED SUPERTROOPERS!


omg car ramrod!


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Aug 18, 2006)

I believe the name of the movie was "Demons" it was about a group of people ironically enough trapped in a movie theater being killed by demons. Utterly pointless, I still can't believe I paid to see it when it came out.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 18, 2006)

Also, I love N. Dynamite. >_> The part where Kip runs over the plasticware and it explodes is just amazingly funny to me. I'm not sure why it became so popular, but I like it. 

I tend to like weird things, however.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 18, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> My thoughts on DONNIE DARKO?
> 
> I watched the whole thing and I still don't get it?
> 
> ...



Donnie Darko can't really be explained - it's definitely like Bjork - you either get it or you don't.  
I can say don't look too hard. The most popular theories are A)those were all of his final thoughts as he died or B)he was actually able to alter destiny to save the life of the girl he loved. 
Kinda like Butterfly Effect.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 18, 2006)

tooz said:


> Also, I love N. Dynamite. >_> The part where Kip runs over the plasticware and it explodes is just amazingly funny to me. I'm not sure why it became so popular, but I like it.
> 
> I tend to like weird things, however.



Weird = good. 
 ​


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Oh yeah, Napoleon Dynamite!
> 
> Can someone tell me why this movie is so popular?
> 
> ...



Finally! Someone who saw the movie I saw! (You may want to recant)


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 18, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Maybe for the same reason those Austin Powers movies are so well liked but for the life of me I can't figure it out...
> 
> Dave




Yeah! I saw part of the first...no desire to finish or bother with the sequel.


----------



## elle camino (Aug 18, 2006)

i _understood_ donnie darko (actually i can't quite fathom how anyone could have trouble understanding it...), i just didn't like it.
at all.


----------



## Checksum Panic (Aug 18, 2006)

Now I consider myself a movie snob, and I'm pretty openminded, but I watched this autobiographical docuementary call Tarnation.... the most pretentious piece of crap I've ever seen!!! It was even too prententious for me! Ackkkk It just drove me CRAZY! I dunno something about the editing style pissed me off.

Thats my 2 cents anyways.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 18, 2006)

I couldn't walk out because it was an in-flight movie.

*Waterworld* was stupid.

Stuff I actually did walk out on?

Well, it doesn't really count if it was on television, and cost nothing, right?

*Gone With The Wind.*

Long damn movie. Despicable characters. Scarlette was a whiny, self-absorbed fascist.

Movies I would have walked out on:

(couldn't 'cause I was watching with a girlfriend [now an ex])

*Harold And Maude*.

Utterly unbelievable, and I felt absolutely no sympathy for the spoiled rich kid. Ticked me off, because it could have been good.


----------



## Jane (Aug 18, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> I couldn't walk out because it was an in-flight movie.
> 
> *Waterworld* was stupid.
> 
> ...




Free....NOW YOU DIE!!!!!!

Thou shalt not defame Harold and Maude. Ever.

That MOTHER could not generate sympathy in you? You heartless churl.

Expecting believability from Harold and Maude is like expecting REALLY GOOD special effects from Doctor Who.

Of course, I still love you, but COME ON GUY. Of course, you probably weren't stoned when you watched it the first time. Big mistake.


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> Free....NOW YOU DIE!!!!!!
> 
> Thou shalt not defame Harold and Maude. Ever.
> 
> That MOTHER could not generate sympathy in you? You heartless churl.


I don't remember the mother.

I remember the putz crashing his Jag-hearse over the cliff. Waste of a cool car.

That car was one of the few creative things he did.

He could have at least sold it.

Overprivileged little snot!



Jane said:


> Expecting believability from Harold and Maude is like expecting REALLY GOOD special effects from Doctor Who.



Ex-ter-mi-nate!  



Jane said:


> Of course, I still love you, but COME ON GUY. Of course, you probably weren't stoned when you watched it the first time. Big mistake.


Ah...no.

I've never watched a movie while stoned, actually.

(Law of averages...I don't do that stuff very often. Less than once a year. "It only makes me sneeze, then it makes it hard to find the door." -- _Hoyt Axton_)


----------



## love dubh (Aug 18, 2006)

elle camino said:


> i _understood_ donnie darko (actually i can't quite fathom how anyone could have trouble understanding it...), i just didn't like it.
> at all.



I approached it from the Psych. angle..which I shouldn't've. It's time travel. And Christ figures. N' junk.

I liked it....

because I kept thinking "You let Heath Ledger give it to you. You're my hero <3"


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 18, 2006)

Ah, yes.

Another example of how unfair life is.

(woe is me...*sniffle*)

I couldn't leave or shut it off, because I was watching it as a guest at my cousin's house in Holland...


...but *Jurassic Park* was inane.

"Dinosaurs On An Island".

It relied on special effects. There was nothing to think about, and no real story.

Also, the kids were idiots.

And of course the 'fat guy' villain-type gets squashed in the outhouse.




Ooh, and then there was the first movie I saw with a previous girlfriend.

*Mask*.

Atrocious.

Couldn't leave...it was a date. She seemed to be enjoying it, too. 

Lousy movie.




There would be a much longer list of movies, but I just haven't wasted time watching them (*E.T.*, anything with Pauly Shore, the remake of *The Longest Yard *, and other puff-pastries).




In fairness, here's some ammo against me:

I liked *Eddie And The Cruisers*.



Yep, you heard me.



Come on, I can take it...


----------



## formerking (Aug 18, 2006)

with Adam Sandler.... 

Maybe not the worst movie EVER, but it was a torture to watch: Boring


----------



## love dubh (Aug 18, 2006)

I liked Clerks. In fact, I want to take the North Jersey Coast Line train to dig that part of the state.

I saw the second one, and it was actually quite good. Though, *I* like character, as opposed to plot, progressions.


----------



## formerking (Aug 18, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Dude wheres my car? I rented it but only made it though about 20 minutes of it before shutting it off.




Dude where is the exit?


----------



## formerking (Aug 18, 2006)

moonvine said:


> Zoolander. Blue Velvet.




You did not like _Blue Velvet_... hmm


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 19, 2006)

formerking said:


> with Adam Sandler....
> 
> Maybe not the worst movie EVER, but it was a torture to watch: Boring



Awww one of my faves gets it again. Radiohead soundtrack? A somber Sandler? Adorable-as-hell Emma Watson? What's not to like? ​


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 20, 2006)

OK, there was one called "Vinyl", which I'd HEARD was a documentary about record collectors (I am one) and collecting in general, but which turned out to be the writer/director/"star" pissing and moaning for the entire film about what's lacking in his neurotic life (family, relationships, a direction) and trying to project that lack onto the other Toronto-based record collectors he interviewed (several of whom I'm positive I've met in my record-buying travels over the years.) Total dreck and I saw it for free but still left 20 minutes before the end.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, there's another one! Called "Our Hitler" and it was around 7 hours long, no joke! It was touted as the big avant garde media event of the year (1979 or '80) in Buffalo and showed at the nicest theater there after weeks of hype. My gf at the time won free tickets and that was why we went but we only made it through the first two and a half hours (!). The whole thing looked like a Time/Life "The History of Mankind" from-the-cavemen-up kinda thing with the narrator talking in a British accent with all these fine books around him. It wasn't cheaply made and I wanted to laugh but it wasn't funny. It didn't seem like a joke but we couldn't tell where it was possibly going. It seemed to be nowhere so we left.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 20, 2006)

The Bodyguard with Whitney Houston and Kevin Costner. I was so looking forward to seeing that movie when it came out. It was such a disappointment and Whitney Houston was horrible.


----------



## ATrueFA (Aug 20, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> OK, there was one called "Vinyl", which I'd HEARD was a documentary about record collectors (I am one) and collecting in general, but which turned out to be the writer/director/"star" pissing and moaning for the entire film about what's lacking in his neurotic life (family, relationships, a direction) and trying to project that lack onto the other Toronto-based record collectors he interviewed (several of whom I'm positive I've met in my record-buying travels over the years.) Total dreck and I saw it for free but still left 20 minutes before the end.



Hey, a fellow vinyl junkie! I also tried to watch that movie after seeing several people talking about it in the audio asylum forum and couldn't believe how bad it was and thought it really sucked that everyone that sees that idiot would think all record collectors are lame losers like him. I only watched about half of it before I had enough.

Dave


----------



## Tooz (Aug 20, 2006)

I finally thought of one!

I found Mr. and Mrs. Smith INCREDIBLY hard to sit through.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

The last movie I couldn't sit through was somewhat surprising: "Must Love Dogs". Granted, I loathe most chick-flicks, but I thought that the presence of my sweet patootie Jon Cusack (and dogs, for that matter) would make up for the lack of gunfire, explosions, and high speed car chases. Not so much. It was boring as hell, and the dialogue was painful. Turned it off after 40 minutes.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 20, 2006)

That reminds me: Gone In Sixty Seconds, the remake - even Giovanni Ribisi and yummy muscle cars couldn't take away the stink from that pile.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> That reminds me: Gone In Sixty Seconds, the remake - even Giovanni Ribisi and yummy muscle cars couldn't take away the stink from that pile.



Giovanni Ribisi! :smitten:


----------



## crazygrad (Aug 20, 2006)

Couldn't make it through 20 min. of The Cook, The Thief, His Wife and Her Lover. Just. wretched.


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Aug 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> And of course the 'fat guy' villain-type gets squashed in the outhouse.


A correction: it's the weaselly lawyer who gets it in the outhouse. Wayne Knight's fat computer programmer gets offed outside in the rain.

Man. A lotta these movies are flicks I've enjoyed in varying degrees - even a dopey flick like _Saw_ which would have us believe that the bad guy could play dead for ninety minutes in a room with Cary Elwes without once giving into the urge to scratch his nose.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Aug 21, 2006)

Free, you reminded me of movies that I saw on the mo'fo' plane and I wished I could have left and jumped out of my misery.
Just recently, on my way back to a wedding on the worst flight ( window seat, my magificent corpulence encased in a row with two unpleasant people)

Panic attack brewing, can't reach the cd player, can't read a book, five hour flight, maybe the movie will help.
OH NO!!! IT'S CHEAPER BY THE DOZEN II.

Word's can't describe the unspeakable horror I felt.    

Speaking of planes and movies, anyone see Snakes on A Plane?


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't believe noone has brought this up yet, but while going through my free movies on cable, I came across a few of the "Ernest" movies...oh geeze. They were so good they had to make that many more? Honestly I don't get this kind of humor and I gather it must fall under the "guy" humor thing..I dunno. But to me very painful to even watch 5 minutes.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 22, 2006)

Hear, hear. A Mighty Wind was like Napoleon Dynamite (the one movie i cant watch) because you had to wait too long for one or two laughs in the entire movie. And they weren't even really... funny. It was just relief from having waited so long for a... POINT to it all. lol. 

_Best in Show_ rocked, though! :wubu: I know SO many crazy dogpeople who are JUST like that. They messed up somewhere with A Mighty Wind.  It should have been at least as funny.




mossystate said:


> Oh..I agree!...I tried..i wanted to like it..I did..but...zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Aug 22, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I can't believe noone has brought this up yet, but while going through my free movies on cable, I came across a few of the "Ernest" movies...oh geeze. They were so good they had to make that many more? Honestly I don't get this kind of humor and I gather it must fall under the "guy" humor thing..I dunno. But to me very painful to even watch 5 minutes.



OH, blah! I forgot all about him! How in the world did he get so popular? He was SO not funny.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Aug 22, 2006)

The Life Aquatic---------I could only watch 20 min. of it.


----------



## Esme (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm a self-proclaimed B-movie junkie. I can watch total dreck and enjoy it... however, some overly-Hollywooded movies make me writhe in pain.

HATED- the remake of _Willy Wonka_, which makes me sad because I love Johnny Depp. This movie made me squirm uncomfortably and sort of sick to my stomach.

HATEDHATED- _Napoleon Dynamite_. That movie owes me two hours of my life back... and I don't think it has anything to do with one's age. I graduated in '86... loved and lived the 80s, and detest this movie.

HATED- _Serendipity_. What an assinine, implausible, crappy movie. Even the adorable John Cusack couldn't save it. The only scene that didn't suck the life out of me was the brief scene with Cusack and Jeremy Piven. The rest was drivel.


----------



## Esme (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd like to add _Wild, Wild West _to my previous list. What an abomination that was! EW!


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Aug 23, 2006)

Being a fairly tolerant person when it comes to craptastic movies, there are only a few to push me to turn off/walk out.. :I

"The Goonies" - Gives me a headache to think about

The last 2 "LOTR" - I've had silent treatments bestowed upon me for this opinion 

"Dreamcatcher" - Another headache-inducer

"Finding Neverland" - BLOWS


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Aug 23, 2006)

Havarti said:


> Name a movie that you found unwatchable.


The one where Eryka Badu sat in front of me.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 23, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> The one where Eryka Badu sat in front of me.



I predict that I will still be laughing at this five minutes from now.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 23, 2006)

Sorry... (I realize I'm apologizing, lol)

but any Starwars or Star Trek movie.

(Althought I did see a few Starwars movies as a kid.)

After my candy was gone, I was basically ants in the pants.

UGH, I did a trade off for one Star Trek Movie in the early 90's. 
My best friend went to see what I wanted, and I saw a Trek Movie with him.

I know this won't make me popular... but... welcome to my world...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 23, 2006)

_Smokey and the Bandit 2_ and _Smokey and the Bandit 3_ are just unwatchable IMO. And this coming from someone who considers _Smokey and the Bandit_ one of the best film comedies of all time.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 23, 2006)

I'll add another vote for Gummo. The spaghetti and chocolate bar scene made me nauseous. Ick.
And I have to say that Pink Flamingos felt like a bad acid trip and I have never done acid! 
I needed a brain shower after both.


----------



## Stormy (Aug 23, 2006)

I'd rather stare at a wall and think than watch almost any movie, which is pretty much what happens when I try to. I can't help but think that the people are just pretending to do stuff and it's not really happening, and that doesn't interest me, so I space out and start thinking about other stuff and pretty soon have no idea what is going on in the movie. I hate theaters and would never pay to see a movie. The last one I saw was _Feed_ and even as interesting as that subject matter is to me I still had to force myself to pay attention to all of it. I read that _9 1/2 Weeks_ has an erotic eating scene so I might try to watch that next.


----------



## ripley (Aug 23, 2006)

Master of Disguise.


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 23, 2006)

I have never been able to stay awake during The Crow I have tried 3 times and finally I gave up!!


I LOVED American Psyco though!!!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

steely said:


> Desperately Seeking Susan
> 
> I actually got up and left the theater.



Agreed. Such a week plot. Could have been written by a moron. I mean, did it even have a script? And Madonna proved that people will come to see a superstar regardless of the fact they can't act their way out of a sandwich bag. FOrtunately you can't fool them of that a second time.

*couch* *couch* *Shanghai Surprise* *couch* *couch*


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> "Jingle All The Way." I rarely walk out on a movie.



OK, Snooks. I love ya, right? But you deserved that'n, sweetheart. Was there any part of the preview that looked even remotely not lame? 

LOL...this is coming from a guy who paid to see "Showgirls".


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> We just stopped being friends. I'm sorry. I hope to forgive you one day.



Yeah, I feel ya, Activist. My best bud' said she COULD NOT STAND Lord of The Ring. I'm still convinced she accidentally went in the wrong theater and saw whatever Ben Stiller movie was out at that time. 

I have a theory about people that make these outrageous claims about obviously brilliant flicks like L.O.T.R., Pulp Fiction, etc.. sucking. I think they basically want to go against popular concensus just for the sake of not being like everyone else. You take them more seriously when they say such films didn't live up to their expectations. But when they say such films "suck" or "stink", well....you kinda know what their intentions are.


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned "Chasing Amy"? The reason I ask is because never has there been a film with the same amount of positive aspects as there were rotten aspects. Ben Afflect's horribly-acted teary-eyed speech to Amy in the car was just repulsive. But then there were tons of GREAT scenes. But then there were shitty scenes like the gay radical black comic artist telling the little black kid about how evil "whitey" is and how he should grow up to draw anti-honky comic books as the little kid walks away saying "Up with the Black man! Down with Whitey!".

And what about Mallrats?


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sorry... (I realize I'm apologizing, lol)
> 
> but any Starwars or Star Trek movie.
> 
> ...



So I gather you DON'T want to be depicted as a cute Starship Trooper for your Toil portrait?


----------



## Havarti (Aug 23, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> _Smokey and the Bandit 2_ and _Smokey and the Bandit 3_ are just unwatchable IMO. And this coming from someone who considers _Smokey and the Bandit_ one of the best film comedies of all time.



Awww come on! They're thirsty in Atlanta and they have to move a pregnant elephant and then Dom Deluise does something funny and then they have to drive an ambulance across the country in some sort of rally! Great fun!...Wait, I'm confused!


----------



## Les Toil (Aug 23, 2006)

Dibaby35 said:


> I think Napaloen Dynamite is one of those films you have to have grown up in the 70's or 80's to appreciate. Also the more I watch it the funnier it gets..I dunno why.



OK, like....Napolean Dynamite is, like, the greatest movie _EVER_. I'm actually serious here. N.D. was sheer brilliance in my humble opinion. I have a massive collection of comedy classic DVDs from "Night at the Opera" to "Dr. Strangelove" and N.D. has a sense of style and dry wit so thick you could cut with a plastic knife. 

So you mean you didn't snort with glee when LaFonda dressed the nerd brother up with the hip-hop wear and the massive dooky chain??? 

PS: I can't stand the wedding scene they tagged on at the end of the DVD version of N.D.


----------



## Havarti (Aug 23, 2006)

PrettyKitty said:


> I'll add another vote for Gummo. The spaghetti and chocolate bar scene made me nauseous. Ick.
> And I have to say that Pink Flamingos felt like a bad acid trip and I have never done acid!
> I needed a brain shower after both.


 
I never even got that far. Drowning the cats at the start of the movie was enough for me. I'm not squeamish in the least, (I thought 'Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer' was a great movie - disturbing but great), but I could not get more than 5 minutes into it. It remains the one movie out of thousands that I *had* to turn off


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 23, 2006)

Havarti said:


> Awww come on! They're thirsty in Atlanta and they have to move a pregnant elephant and then Dom Deluise does something funny and then they have to drive an ambulance across the country in some sort of rally! Great fun!...Wait, I'm confused!


SATB- leave Atlanta to Texarkana; get Coors, & back to Atlanta in 28 hours

SATB2- pickup an elephant in Miami and return with it to TX (Deluise is in this one)

SATB3-Jerry Reed masquerades as the Bandit and has a big blue plastic fish on the roof of his Trans Am 

The ambulance appears in the Cannonball Run movies. I know, Burt Reynolds, car chases, it gets confusing.


----------



## Havarti (Aug 23, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> PS: I can't stand the wedding scene they tagged on at the end of the DVD version of N.D.


 
Really? I thought the wedding scene was great! Kip's ode to technology, and LaFawnduh's family's reaction to what was happening was priceless!


----------



## Havarti (Aug 23, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> SATB- leave Atlanta to Texarkana; get Coors, & back to Atlanta in 28 hours
> 
> SATB2- pickup an elephant in Miami and return with it to TX (Deluise is in this one)
> 
> ...



Really? I thought the third 'Smokey and the Bandit' movie was the one where Burt Reynolds and Jerry Reed go down that river in a canoe, and something really bad happens to Dom Deluise along the way. Or was that something else?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Aug 23, 2006)

Havarti said:


> Really? I thought the third 'Smokey and the Bandit' movie was the one where Burt Reynolds and Jerry Reed go down that river in a canoe, and something really bad happens to Dom Deluise along the way. Or was that something else?


Man, how many cans of Coors have you been into so far?


----------



## missaf (Aug 23, 2006)

The Horse Whisperer


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Aug 24, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> Sorry... (I realize I'm apologizing, lol)
> 
> but any Starwars or Star Trek movie.
> 
> ...




Allie, I'm with you on this one. I have seen bits and pieces of Star Wars but I have never actually sat through an entire movie. I have seen a few episodes of the old Star Trek but that's it. They are just not my thang.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Aug 24, 2006)

I for one have yet to find any movies that I just couldn't bear to watch, believe it or not... however, my brother, being an avid movie buff, and my friend each have one movie they said they just could not stand to watch any more than they did.

Brother - I think it was called _Druid_ with Michael Lambert. He seems to always find something in a movie worth watching, but he said this was the first time he actually just had to turn the movie off cuz it was that bad... so I didn't dare watch it myself.

Friend - _Shop Girl_ with Steve Martin... And again, I'm not certain of the title for some reason, and it's a newer release, but they had to turn it off too, more because it didn't make sense or they just weren't interested, one of the two.


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> Allie, I'm with you on this one. I have seen bits and pieces of Star Wars but I have never actually sat through an entire movie. I have seen a few episodes of the old Star Trek but that's it. They are just not my thang.




I KNEW you and I had a lot in common when we met... I just couldn't put my finger on it!!!

You're one cool girl!


----------



## BBWMoon (Aug 24, 2006)

Les Toil said:


> So I gather you DON'T want to be depicted as a cute Starship Trooper for your Toil portrait?




lol, Les! Please... no Vulcan either. (Hope I spelled that correctly!)

Cute... Very Cute...


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Aug 24, 2006)

I must add another stupid, drawn-out movie that I saw last night for the first time...

"The 40 Yr Old Virgin"

Haven't read through everything to see if anyone else has mentioned it, but it started good and got dumber by the minute.


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 24, 2006)

"Dumb & Dumber" I had to leave the theater...the part were they drink the pee...I got sick!!!!!!!!!!!! I was pregnant but still it was GROSS!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

Aliena said:


> There are several that I see advertised everyday that look dumb. To me, it's no wonder Hollywood is becoming bankrupt; even if they'd like to pin it on piracy.



Amen to that! Same with the record industry: they want to blame thier "hard times" on digital downloading and file sharing, but maybe if the major labels would sign somebody _decent_ for a change and put out some _good music_ things wouldn't be looking so glum for them!


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 24, 2006)

Funny, I was just thinking about this today. Anyone remember a movie from the early 90's called "Livin' Large?" (and no, unfortunately this wasn't a movie about big beautiful ladies.) 

It was a movie about a kid from the hood who wants to be a TV reporter. When he finally makes it, he gets labeled as a "sell out." 

This movie was full of negative stereotypes, and the overall message of it was wack. Teaching young people that you are "selling out" if you speak well and dress well and strive for success.... and why is it that every ten minutes in this movie, hip-hop music would start playing out of no where and everyone would just get up and start dancing??? WTF? 

I couldn't watch this movie up to the end, I might have only made it about halfway through... it was just too bad (poor production values on top of it all, simply intollerable.) Here is the IMDB page if anyone wants to know: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0102322/


----------



## Red (Aug 24, 2006)

Cabin Fever


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Aug 24, 2006)

Havarti said:


> Not a movie that was stupid, boring, or just plain bad, but something that you *had* to stop watching.
> 
> Mine is a movie called Gummo. And I watched Gigli!




I haven't been able to sit through Gummo either though lord knows I have tried... I also couldnt get through any number of Rom-Coms (Failure to Launch, She's All That, How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days, Hitch, pick virtually any Ashton Kutcher vehicle)


----------



## bbwnluvinit (Aug 25, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Amen to that! Same with the record industry: they want to blame thier "hard times" on digital downloading and file sharing, but maybe if the major labels would sign somebody _decent_ for a change and put out some _good music_ things wouldn't be looking so glum for them!



They can't JT Rock, they are to worried about signing the 16 year old that they can "sell" on tv half naked! That is why teenagers now days have no idea what clothes are and half the world spends thier time looking down thier nose at those that are not a size 2 ( Which I will pass on) I say like me for me or get outta my face LOL 

This is a little off subject but have you noticed how Dr. Phill always want to change the women..."I'll get you into a good gym" Like thier weight have anything at all to do with the husband being a jerk or thier mom being nosey!!! Is it just me?? LOL

Wendi


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 25, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about this today. Anyone remember a movie from the early 90's called "Livin' Large?" (and no, unfortunately this wasn't a movie about big beautiful ladies.)
> 
> It was a movie about a kid from the hood who wants to be a TV reporter. When he finally makes it, he gets labeled as a "sell out."
> 
> ...



If I still watched BET, I'm sure they'd get around to showing it eventually. Sounds like their cup of tea. ​


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Aug 25, 2006)

bbwnluvinit said:


> This is a little off subject but have you noticed how Dr. Phill always want to change the women..."I'll get you into a good gym" Like thier weight have anything at all to do with the husband being a jerk or thier mom being nosey!!! Is it just me?? LOL
> 
> Wendi



No doubt about it, Dr. Phil is an asshole in that regard.


----------



## Ivy (Aug 25, 2006)

Feed. I watched the whole thing through but I was beyond pissed I spent 3 bucks to rent it. It was soooo stupid and completely unentertaining. 

What Women Want.. and most anything with Mel Gibson.


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> If I still watched BET, I'm sure they'd get around to showing it eventually. Sounds like their cup of tea. ​



LOL you're probably right, Rainah... thank you, Viacom! :doh:


----------



## LJ Rock (Aug 25, 2006)

Ivy said:


> Feed. I watched the whole thing through but I was beyond pissed I spent 3 bucks to rent it. It was soooo stupid and completely unentertaining.



my gf said she was going to d-load "Feed" just to see what it was like... we're both curious to check it out. but according to all accounts I've heard, it is a real dud! I can't imagine it could be any good at all.... but it's like a car wreck on the freeway, you just gotta take a peak. ya know? LOL


----------

